# Roles and Responsibility letter



## hasansadiq (May 21, 2014)

Hi guys,

Im desperately in need of help. I need to know if there is any work around for providing roles and responsibilities of my occupation on any other document apart from my company letter head. I reached out to my company and they are not willing to provide me the details as per canadian immigartion website it says that if I want to apply for Fedral work permit i need to produce it on company letter head.


Kindly let me know what my options are.

Thanks,
Hasan


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Why would a company refuse to provide this?


----------



## hasansadiq (May 21, 2014)

I work for a Financial Institution and according to them, they would like to keep things confidential and they say its against company policies.

So that where i am


----------



## Pjk_expat (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi, 
I am also looking for an alternative. Most IT companies do not give a detailed letter. 
Seems in case of Australian immigration a notarized affidavit from supervisor will do..
Can such document be used for canada as well?


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

The following is the route that applicants generally take (for a given company) depending on which condition is met:

- Letter of Reference/Experience with Duties and Responsibilities from the HR or the Designated Supervisor on a Company Letterhead OR
- Letter of Reference/Experience with Duties and Responsibilities on an Affidavit by a Senior/Supervisor with the supporting documents including Employment Contract, Appraisal, Pay Stubs etc OR
- Letter of Reference/Experience with Duties and Responsibilities on an Affidavit by a Colleague with the supporting documents including Employment Contract, Appraisal, Pay Stubs etc OR
- Letter of Reference/Experience with Duties and Responsibilities on a Self Sworn Affidavit with the supporting documents including Employment Contract, Appraisal, Pay Stubs etc

Note - The lower the option you have to settle for, the weaker your case is going to get when CIC evaluates your application.


If you go through the checklist , CIC has clearly mentioned that in case if a person is not able to gather documents, he/she needs to provide an affidavit and most importantly an "evidence" to support that company refused to provide u letter. This could be email chains to ur company or written conversation between you and company

Usually HR/Lead/Company Head should provide u reference letter. If u take this from ur colleague u need to attach evidence that ur company wasnt able to provide u with it. Hope this clears ur confusion


----------

